
China’s Happy to Take U.S. Tech Immigrants That Trump Blocks - chang2301
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-18/china-s-happy-to-take-u-s-tech-immigrants-that-trump-blocks
======
JohnStrange
China could be even more happy if Trump created a high import tax for products
made elsewhere, as he has promised, because that would break the US dominance
in the tech sector. No US company can remain internationally competitive with
only US-based production while the rest of the world continues to manufacture
in China. Or at least I cannot see how this could work.

But I believe that even Trump can see this problem and he won't follow through
with his ludicrous campaign claims.

------
pcr0
Calling Trump pragmatic is sugarcoating. I think he meant that Trump only sees
dollar signs.

------
serge2k
> Silicon Valley’s foreign contingent needn’t consider Canada

Well fuck you too bloomberg.

What if I don't want to go live in a country with an oppressive regime?

